# Is this a good deal for a driver?



## weebster (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi-bore for $199.00 ?


Sports Authority - Golf Day Pro Shop: Drivers: Cleveland HiBore Driver


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

thats seems like a good price. the range near my house has the same one used for [i think] 179. or maybe 199.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I've seen cheaper..but 199 is a pretty good deal. The XL are not much more..


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

what shaft?

but it seems like a decent price.


----------

